# OMG!!! Thank You Christine. Just Beautiful



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!! I was setting up the "hospital" area, for Oliver. I told Bianca her bed (which she will not budge from)
will be moved to my bed. Yep, Bianca will only sleep on "her" bed. I said, "Bianca, you're still on MY bed" ~ LOL

So I get a delivery yesterday. A new bed for OLIVER!!! It's gorgeous. And what timing, are you kidding, I didn't have
a bed for him, just blankets. So the "hospital" area is cleaned up, and ready for our Oliver. With his new awesome bed. 
He will be, somewhat, confined for four weeks. I think he'll be comfy ~ :wub: 

So, to add to the excitment, Christine (Allheart) sent the most beautiful throw blanket. I'm NOT giving that to Oliver.
It's amazing. Soooo beautiful. Oh, I love it. It's just too cool for words. 

Thank you, Christine. Oliver thanks you. I can't wait to get him home. He is sooooo going to love his little "area"
with his own bed.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!! What a thoughtful thing to do!

Christine, you are amazing!

And I absolutely LOVE that blanket... now you must spill - Where'd you get it?! 

Can't wait for Oliver to be "home". He's going to love it there! Deb you are an amazing person.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How touching!! Christine, that was so tender of you!! Deb, your hospital area looks superb!!!!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ahhhh that picture!!!

I really thought you had two blankets, on one there is one maltese and on the other two!!!










you tricked me 

such a beautiful present you have received from allheart. that is so lovel and thoughtful of her.
that bed will be so comfy for little oliver.
and the blanket is FAB!!*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

What a wonderful setup you have for Oliver Debbie! :grouphug: and Christine you are such a sweetheart and such a thoughtful person. I have to know too, where did you get that blanket?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG how great is that ? so kind of christine.. :wub:


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

That blanket is beautiful!!! What a special gift!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww how wonderful! That bed is fantastic and I just adore that throw. What a sweet thing to do Christine!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

oh how very thoughtful! That blanket looks beautiful!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

What a beautiful and kind gesture. I hope his recovery goes well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What beautiful things, and such a sweet thing to do! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, Christine, that is so thoughtful! What a lovely gift for the little Oliver to recuperate on. :Flowers 2:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful, and very thoughtful! Oliver :wub: is well on his way to becoming a truly Spoiled Maltese! :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!! What a comfy cozy recovery area you have for Oliver! Just perfect!! Christine is soooooo sweet and thoughtful!! And that blanket .. how perfect!!! For a minute when I first saw it, I thought there was a real Malt on the sofa!! It is so realistic!!I can't wait to see pics of Oliver in his new bed!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It looks absolutely beautiful :wub: How touching!! :grouphug: 
Christine you are very thoughtful and kind :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww you guys make me tear up (in a good way)

Deb, first you are SUCH an angel.....to the babies, to us....to everyone. I could never ever begin to express how much I adore you and what you do. :smcry: 

We all just love little Oliver...and bless Lina to for being your partner in crime....

I just wanted something comfy for his little boo-boo leg. 

Deb, THANK YOU, for all you do. If I could reach up to the sky, and pull down stars for you...I would (heck, I'm almost THAT tall :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I always want to get Deb, the Angel Mommy a little something. I saw the blanket and couldn't resist.

Believe it or not, it came from the same place Oliver's ortho bed came from.

Drs. FosterSmiths 9N-10506 Dog Breed Afghan 

I hope you feel better Deb.....

Thanks :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's really amazing how giving people on SM are. Christine always goes above and beyond and so do you Deb. Lovely gifts from Christine and the hospital area you made for Oliver is so sweet. He will be there in no time beginning his recovery. I wonder if he knows what an amazing Mom he is about to get!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG that is sooo awesome!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That was such a sweet and wonderful gift that you received. :wub: Christine, you are such a kind and loving soul, just like Deb. :hugging:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a great gift Christine!! Oliver will be comfy in his new bed :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oliver will truly be recuperating in style - I LOVE that bed. And the throw is very nice and appropos for our Deb. Way to go, Christine - :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Christine is such a sweetheart!!!! :heart: She is such a kind and generous person!!! :hugging: 

The throw is beautiful and I'm sure Oliver will love his beautiful new bed!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Christine - that was such a nice gift for both little Oliver as well as Deb ..

Deb - you should have told me you didn't have a bed for Oliver - I thought you open your closet and spare beds just fall out !!

Anyway - he's got a nice wing of the Casa Del Caca all to himself, I'm so excited his journey is really about to begin - I just hope his operation was a success - poor wittle thing.

Christine and Deb you are both awesome !!

Does Oliver even know how many amazing aunts he actually has ??


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oliver can't help but get well quickly in such a beautiful comfy bed and surrounded by a bunch of angel malts and love. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Is he there yet???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 14 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706151


> Is he there yet??? [/B]



:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 14 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706158


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 14 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706151





> Is he there yet??? [/B]



:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL   Well, is he   

Lina, I should have slipped something in the box for you too. I wasn't thinking... :smstarz: 
But just know how much we all appreciate what you are doing...

So...is he there YET? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Christine you are such a kind and generous soul, it really comes through in each of your posts....
And Deb I've said it before, but it bears repeating - your an angel to us and to all those beautiful loves you care for.....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are amazing gifts and so sweet of Christine. Olive is one lucky guy! A new bed and his own place. I'm sure he'll really appreciate all the love that went into that and all the love to come. 
Once again "Way to go Deb"!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Christine, What a great thing to do.......I love the bed!!!! Oliver is a very special little malt!!! Deb, I love that throw that Christine sent and I think the other babies do too!!!! :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

What an inspiration you all are!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Christine, That was so very thoughtful of you. Little Oliver will be so comfy in his padded bed. Deb does SO much for these little guys, the afghan was SO beautiful.

NOW LET US KNOW ABOUT OLIVER....


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Christine, That was so very thoughtful of you. Little Oliver will be so comfy in his padded bed. Deb does SO much for these little guys, the afghan was SO beautiful.

NOW LET US KNOW ABOUT OLIVER....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What an awesome thing to do! And a really fantastic surprise. I could sit here and cry. (Tears of happiness.) I can't wait to see pics of sweet little Oliver. Maybe a picture diary. Of Lina picking him up. Of Lina dropping him off at Deb's. Of Deb getting him. Well....you get what I mean.

So...is he there yet??? :smtease:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How thoughtful and sweet of Christine! :wub2: That throw blanket is beautiful!!

And your little hospital area looks great! I'm sure Oliver will be nice and comfy

in his new bed. :tender:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 14 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706257


> What an awesome thing to do! And a really fantastic surprise. I could sit here and cry. (Tears of happiness.) I can't wait to see pics of sweet little Oliver. Maybe a picture diary. Of Lina picking him up. Of Lina dropping him off at Deb's. Of Deb getting him. Well....you get what I mean.
> 
> So...is he there yet??? :smtease:[/B]


Not here yet, but I did tell Lina she needs to take her camera. We are definately getting pics of his little journey.

I can't wait to get him home, and cozy in his "room". 

Hey Lina, "IS HE THERE YET??" :HistericalSmiley: 

hahahaha ~ Steve, we can now bug Lina (well I'm sure we've always bugged her) but hey, let's bug some more ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking frantically for a middle finger smiley guy - Hey Sher - do they exist ???
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :thumbsup:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

How sweet are both the bed and blanket. I can't wait to see pics of the sweet little guy. Everyone on this website appears to be a blessing of some sort.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb I thought you were ready to move down to the couch with Oliver. Have you given orders to the others about how they are to behave? It is so sweet of you to take kim.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 14 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706356


> Deb I thought you were ready to move down to the couch with Oliver. Have you given orders to the others about how they are to behave? It is so sweet of you to take kim.[/B]



Yeh Deb - Have you had the "talk" yet to the other residents of Casa Del Caca ?

I still need my orders for tomorrow Deb, I left you a message - I am getting nervous now - I don't have a car seat :brownbag: - my dogs never used crates - I just have a soft travel bag - do I need to dig it out from the garage ??

I have a beautiful soft new blankie I got him ... :wub2: 

I feel like I'm bringing a baby home from hospital for the first time :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 14 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706295


> Looking frantically for a middle finger smiley guy - Hey Sher - do they exist ???
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :thumbsup:[/B]



Since Sher has not responded ~ LOL ~ This will have to do, for now.

Hey Lina, is he there yet???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706362


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 14 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706295





> Looking frantically for a middle finger smiley guy - Hey Sher - do they exist ???
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :thumbsup:[/B]



Since Sher has not responded ~ LOL ~ This will have to do, for now.

Hey Lina, is he there yet???
[/B][/QUOTE]


lol you nut - act like the Mrs Brady and look at the box above and read the panic in me !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 15 2009, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706356


> Deb I thought you were ready to move down to the couch with Oliver. Have you given orders to the others about how they are to behave? It is so sweet of you to take kim.[/B]


I've decided Oliver, and I, would just move. We're waiting for escrow to close. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 15 2009, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706361


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 14 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706356





> Deb I thought you were ready to move down to the couch with Oliver. Have you given orders to the others about how they are to behave? It is so sweet of you to take kim.[/B]



Yeh Deb - Have you had the "talk" yet to the other residents of Casa Del Caca ?

I still need my orders for tomorrow Deb, I left you a message - I am getting nervous now - I don't have a car seat :brownbag: - my dogs never used crates - I just have a soft travel bag - do I need to dig it out from the garage ??

I have a beautiful soft new blankie I got him ... :wub2: 

I feel like I'm bringing a baby home from hospital for the first time :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]



I thought I PM'd you. I did not hit "send" then. Sorry. I'll get that to you within minutes. :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Did you get my PM? Did I hit send this time?

And this may sound strange, but when Joplin had her heart surgery,
I did not have a crate for her. I used a big "rubbermaid" storage container.
I put a blanket in it, and fastened the seat belt around it. That was fine
for our trip home, from the hospital. 

I've also used a large cardboard box, with blanket, and seatbelt.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 14 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706367


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 15 2009, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706356





> Deb I thought you were ready to move down to the couch with Oliver. Have you given orders to the others about how they are to behave? It is so sweet of you to take kim.[/B]


I've decided Oliver, and I, would just move. We're waiting for escrow to close. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


You went into Escrow and didn't even use my services as a professional Realtor - tsk tsk ...
Where's the middle finger again ??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

well, Lina, is he there yet???


I have no idea what flippin time it is there, but its gone 5 pm here ... so thats gotta be Thursday morning for you ...... ? or maybe its still the middle of the night for you?? LOL I give up on these flippin time zones!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Jac, I live here, and don't even know what time it is ~ LMFAO

Hey Lina, what have you done with Oliver??? Is he there yet??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

He's not here yet - but thanks to Debs idea - I made the most incredible bed/box/carseat for him.
I had been to Costco so I had a large box that was dipped in the front shorter than the back - like a normal pet bed is ... I put in Max's bed that Bella likes to go sit in .. - it's square and kind of the padded version of the cardboard box - so it sit in real nice .. I'm not sure if I'll use the pillow that goes inside Max's bed - I don't want him too high up - kind of sitting low in the box was the idea we were looking for - I want his little paw to be comfy - so we needed him to have walls around him- then I put his new extra soft blankie over the top - you'd never know what was underneath - I am quite please with it - I may take a Patent out on it !!! lol - Ohh and I buckled it in the back seat and pushed the front passenger seat back so if I brake - it won't have room to come forward - geeezzz talk about Precious Cargo !!! 

Jac - it's 11:09pm - only 11 hours to go ... I am going to sleep .. STAY TUNED !!! - No pressure on me at all ... I told Deb I might stop in a LegoLand with Oliver to just cut the monotony of the trip ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww, you girls are awesome! Your team work and middle fingers are so admirable!  I know Oliver will have a comfy trip to his new pad. I'm sure he will heal up quickly with that luxe new set up he's got there too, the bed is veeeery nice! I think it might actually be bigger than my bed! Good luck with everything. You ladies are definitely one of a kind! :thumbsup:


----------

